# how long do you still get positive pregnancy tests?



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i tested this morning to see if my hormone levels were dropping at all and it was still a nice, dark positive. just curious if others have done this, and if so, how long is it usually before your hormones are back to normal?


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

I was still testing positive almost 4 weeks later. My dr was starting to be concerned with it, actually, and said that if it went much longer, we might consider doing a D&C. Two weeks later I had a cycle, it was ROUGH, lots of bleeding, cramping, and clots. After that my cycles were more normal, and I conceived again 2-3 cycles later.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I got a VERY VERY faint positive this morning, exactly 2 weeks after my D&C. I got my D&C the same day I started bleeding and found there was no heartbeat, if that makes any difference. I'm assuming my levels are going down quicker because of the D&C. I used early pregnancy strips. I have one that supposedly detects down to 10 mIu, one that detects down to 20 mIu. I tried both today and they both were equally light. I've read reviews that these strips are lighter than other tests, though, so I'm considering trying a dollar store pregnancy test, too. I'm going to get my hcg levels tested next week sometime, so we'll see.

I was taking lots of vitamin C last week, wondering if that would help clear the hcg out of my system. Isn't that why they say not to take high levels of vitamin C while pregnant?


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I took a test on Tuesday, I think -- what, 10 days or so after my miscarriage. . . I still came up positive but it was very light (on an equate). I have my levels tested next Friday, so we'll see what's going on then. I thought my body was moving toward ovulation, but because my temps are still up and my tests are still +, I'm guessing I'm not going to ovulate anytime soon.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I took tests every week until they went down all the way. It took 3 weeks from my D&C to go totally negative.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I went in and the doctors did a quantitative test on me. Two-three weeks later it was still higher than they wanted, but by about 4-5 weeks I think it was back to normal. If it doesn't, you'll need to see your doctor.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

It's been about 3 weeks since my D&C and I finally tested. BFN, so I guess I'm in the clear? I didn't test before then, but I suspect that my levels didn't get back to normal until a week ago...that's when my temps bottomed out.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Update:

I tested this morning. I'm not sure I've ever been so happy to see a BFN.







So for me that's 14 days.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

My test (IC) was negative 3 weeks postpartum. Happiest BFN ever.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MFuglei* 
Update:

I tested this morning. I'm not sure I've ever been so happy to see a BFN.







So for me that's 14 days.

Strangest thing ever, right? To be relieved? I did a happy dance.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

: me too with the happy dance! And then later today I cried my eyes out. Weird roller coaster, hopefully closure.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
Strangest thing ever, right? To be relieved? I did a happy dance.









Oh yes. Oh yes. Very strange. And like Tear78, I, too, did some crying today. And was really angry for a time. And then, tonight, I got calm and hopeful again.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MFuglei* 
Update:

I tested this morning. I'm not sure I've ever been so happy to see a BFN.







So for me that's 14 days.

It took just a little more than that for me. Very light positive at 14 days, negative at 17 days (didn't test in between). Weird thing is, I think I ovulated 16 days after the D&C. I went in to get my blood draw 21 days later, so I'm assuming that's at 0 or close to it.

I was happy to see the negative. It's good to know that my body is moving on.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Mine took 6 weeks.










-Angela


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

I didn't take any more pg tests after my D&C (at 9w, blighted ovum), but I still had all my pg symptoms for almost 4 wks. afterwards, which was emotionally very hard for me, not to mention unexpected. At my follow-up appt., my OB told me it can easily take that long for hcG to reach zero.








I hope you get a BFN soon. It will be sad, but no sadder than you are already feeling, and it will hopefully bring some closure, too.

Guin


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

My HPT was finally negative 30 days after my miscarriage in January.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i got a negative today!

i know, as said above, who would think we'd be so excited to get negative results?









so, it took me about 2 1/2 weeks. now, we'll see how long it is until i get a period.


----------

